# Ipod touch chauffe fort



## irikus (1 Juin 2009)

hier j'ai telecharger un jeux (dinosmash excellent jeu d'ailleurs lol) sur mon nouveau ipod touch et j'ai remarqué que il chauffait beaucoup en bas sur la coque en métal et que cela devenait désagréable au bout de 15 minutes (pas brulant mais limite quand même) alor que quand je suis sur youtube ou sur safari il chauffe a peine. est-ce que vos touch chauffe trop aussi sur les jeux? ou faut-il que je lenmène au SAV apple? merci de vos réponses
cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

C'est souvent dû à une application mal-foutue qui fait turbiner le processeur plus que nécessaire. Peut-être qu'un update de ton jeu va régler le problème.


----------



## irikus (1 Juin 2009)

je m'attendais à ce qu'il chauffe un peu mais à ce point la c'est surtout aussi le fait que l'arrière soit en métal chromé qui augmente la sensation de chauffe du coup j'ai peur de l'utiliser en jeux lol


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Je joue de temps en temps et je n'ai pas de problèmes de chauffe.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Juin 2009)

le mien chauffe aussi beaucoup en jeux.

mais pas sur, car je l'utilise très rarement.


----------

